# How Long Will Garlic Bread Last In Freezer?



## ChocFingers (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi!

How long will garlic bread last in the freezer?

This is in a freezer bag. Been in there 4 months 3 days and I've just took it out and put it in the fridge to have tomorrow night with a lasagne.

Thanks!


----------



## ChocFingers (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2019)

No clue. Defrost it, heat it and let us know, please.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2019)

Defrost it. Look at it. Sniff it. Then decide. I imagine it will be fine if it was wrapped well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 22, 2019)

Forever, unless you know someone who likes to eat frozen garlic bread! At my house, once you thaw it, it will be gone in a New York minute!


----------



## ChocFingers (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah it was fine. Delicious in fact. Went down a treat lol!


----------

